

Breaking Social Barriers with the Life Experiments List - newandimproved
http://30vanquish.com/the-experiments-list/

======
Aloisius
I used to do something similar just to see what would happen.

For instance one day I decided to hand out roses to random people to see what
happened. Another time I spent a day complimenting people on their footwear
(well, only if it was worthy of a compliment).

------
hsshah
Anyone tried the 'Rejection Therapy' experiment? Seems useful for folks like
me who think a lot (and act less) partly due to fear of rejection or failure.

